

Why James Cameron did not win the Academy award for best director for Avatar - gandalfgeek
http://vivekhaldar.tumblr.com/post/441638726/why-james-cameron-did-not-win-the-academy-award-for

======
LostInTheWoods
The mistake most people make, including this article, is thinking that Avatar
was an "animated" movie. It was not animated, it was motion-captured. If you
saw the making-of Avatar, which I think aired on HBO, you would see that
Cameron did actually direct the movie. He was able to see a realtime 3-D
representation of his actors and set using a special hand-held camera.

------
mr_eel
Or maybe it simply wasn't very good? It need not be some prejudice against new
technologies. I'd say that the Academy has a big soft spot for fancy new film
tricks, so in this case, it's good to see they weren't dazzled into choosing
it for best film.

